# As We Mature    (Naruto X ???) Who will Naruto end up with? Read and Find out!



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay guys, I'm on the verge of writing chapter 1. I've already started it and just wanted to create the thread and post up the summary of the fic.

It has been one month since Naruto had returned from his training with Jiraiya. He’s grown a lot in many ways. He’s become more tall, skilled, and strong. Mature? Well, lets just put it this way: Jiraiya to Naruto is like a flat tire to a car. Obviously he now knows about “mating” and stuff like that. I mean, the car can still run on a flat tire,  it just doesn’t go as far…

While waiting for an update, why don't you go and read my other one? Its link is located at the near bottom of my sig.

*To new readers of this fic:

If you wish to skip all of the spam and get right to the fanfic, please go to page 9.**
(If using default page numbers)*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 17, 2007)

This might be a good story


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2007)

you shouldnt post if u havent made first chapteer :S but i cant wait for it anyway XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Jan 17, 2007)

yes u should make first chapter first


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Even though you haven't posted it, you have fans already.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah that's rare a summerary with fans hahahaha and sad to say i'll be waiting


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 17, 2007)

*Yo~*

Hey guys,

Yea, I was thinking about that. the whole "make chapter 1 first before you post" thing. Your right, i shoulda.  

Well, I actually had a lot of ideas and stuff written for chapter 1, but I got so busy, i was never able to put it together and post chap. 1. Sry about that 

What sucks is that my exams are next week, so I won't be able to post anything up 'till next weekend. I don't know what you guy's time zones are, but for example here where I am, its Wednesday, and my exams finish the next week on friday.  Yea, kinda sucks to know that I'm making the readers wait...

I hope this thread doesn't become dead when I get back from Exams, (which is very likely to happen) but if it ever does, I'll do my best to revive it with a kickass chapter!



> Even though you haven't posted it, you have fans already.


So...are you a fan too Gaara of the Dessert?


P.S. Yea it was pretty amazing that I for people wanting to read my fic after a mere summary

-Hope you guys read it when the chapters come out:   -RengeMaster


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 18, 2007)

cant wait oh and btw i have exams to but i plan on updating my current ff topic 
see below
but different schools have different exams im going to be on basicaly all of tuesday and friday next week maby even tommorow if snow comes


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 18, 2007)

I tought I Would Find something in here! Bah!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 18, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> So...are you a fan too Gaara of the Dessert?


 
Of course.  I'll do my best to keep this tread alive.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm a fan too dude


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 18, 2007)

im your biggest fan


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet, Glad to hear it guys, I'll rep you all if i can!

Except for durtycheese...he as plenty enough already....

haha j/k, reps for you too *thumbs up


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 18, 2007)

hm...the story sounds rather intersting.  I am looking foward to reading such a topic.  As the Leader of Holocaust, you have my attention.

In other words, HURRY UP!!!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, yet another future reader!

Sry to say though, You gotta wait a week before chapter 1 comes out...
Yea I know it sucks, but I can't help it, I got My midterms/First term Exams/Whatever you want to call it, next week.

I'll be honest with you...this story is a yaoi pairing....













LOL.... NOT


haha sry if I scared anyone. This is a total guy/girl fanfic.


PLEASE DONT NEG REP ME!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jan 18, 2007)

sounds like a good concept, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Traveler (Jan 19, 2007)

Make it a crack paring... If it's NaruHina I will kill you. If it's NaruSaku, NaruTen, NaruTema, or NaruIno I will leave...


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good story. I have a feeling it will be a NaruHina, if that's the case I won't be reading. Gomen.


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 19, 2007)

Yaoi.... That exciting concept with NOT telling who he'll end up with, and you totally ruin any chance of surprise by saying that...   Imagine what everyone's reaction would have been when they notice where it's going...

I've lost faith in humanity! 

(finishes reading post)

*cough, cough* Well, I knew all along that you were just kidding.  

Now don't take this the wrong way, but I ain't no fan.

Yet.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

I prefer Narusaku, naruanko, narukurenai.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 19, 2007)

Swehaan said:


> Yaoi.... That exciting concept with NOT telling who he'll end up with, and you totally ruin any chance of surprise by saying that...   Imagine what everyone's reaction would have been when they notice where it's going...
> 
> I've lost faith in humanity!
> 
> ...



Haha alright, so your not a fan. I can understand that.  If you don't like it, sorry to dissappoint you, but if you do like it, that's cool too.

Also, ONE OF YOU, neg repped me. Who was it? I'm not exactly angry or anything. I just want to know who it is, and why you did it.

And Traveler, your last post sounded a little....threatening.... sorry man, but if you dont like those pairings, then all i can say is....bye? Sry about that, I just don't know how to reply to that.


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, I didn't say I didn't like it, I'm just not a fan. That may change depending on this fic.

And just to be clear, no negs from me, ain't been anything to neg as far as I've seen.

Can't wait for the updates to come.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed, I can't wait till my exams are over. I want to give you guys a chapter real soon. It's bad enough I made the thread and not post up a chapter due to certain circumstances. But hey, I'll try to make it up to you by making it as long as I can.

I'm not much of a writer - i'm still new at it kuz this is my second fic - so my chapters are usually short, but i post a bit more frequently.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 20, 2007)

only 8 more days till i update...

Stupid exams...


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 20, 2007)

*starts counting days*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 20, 2007)

zzzz...zzzz...zzz, huh? wa?  Oh wait, *looks at thread*, ARGH!  You still have not posted this thing up?  Come on!  Nah, I'm cool... but please make at least the first chap.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 20, 2007)

Haha real sorry twilight, but like i said, my exams are in my way. And I CANNOT afford to fail.

So yea, 8 days...just wait 8 days and you'll get a chapter 1. I'll make it as long as I can to make up for the delay.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I prefer Narusaku, naruanko, narukurenai.



thank you Gaara of the Desert (NaruAnko) my god this has almost as manny pages as mine yet it dosnt even have the first chapter up yet. wtf man you cheating


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

not much of a fan for gay pairings myself... not that there is anything wrong with it but i want strait porn... unless it is lesbian ... i like lesbians *nose bleed* and come on POST GOD DAMN IT


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 20, 2007)

haha, Eoph dono, I got 4 things to say,

1. Hmm, it's _kinda_ cheating, i didn't mean for this to really happen, yenno, exams and all

2. Speaking of cheating, your double posting. THAT is cheating. just edit your last post. unless you haven't posted in a while and you are still the last one on the thread who posted.

3. Like I said, I got exams, so I can't post a full chapter yet. Expect it in about 6 to 8 days.

4. Sorry man, I don't do the porn thing. I don't write that stuff. If you want that stuff, just go ask santa claus. (Not the jolly fat guy in the sleigh in case you don't know him)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 20, 2007)

Haha, sorry for the double post everyone, but i just gotta say this:

Eoph dono, I just read your last post in Hinajunkie713's thread, and I understand now why you double post. Haha an understandable reason i suppose.

But yea, sorry man, but if you want hardcore lemons, don't bother look here. (sorry if that sounds harsh. I don't mean it that way)


----------



## narusaku_69 (Jan 21, 2007)

i prefer naruharem, narusaku, narutema, naruten, naruankokure,


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 21, 2007)

*NaruHarem*

NaruHarem huh? Sure, I'll try to add that in.

That way, it'll keep you guys guessing who Naruto will end up with.

If you have anything against NaruHarem, just say so within the 6 - 8 days I post the first chapter. That way, I don't offend anyone and get neg repped...
_______________________________

Jeez...another neg rep...cept this time I know who it was...and I deserved it. kuz of this, i went and edited my previous post that was the possible reason for my neg rep.

To make it up to them, I'm gonna look for them and pos rep them, along with giving an apology. I SERIOUSLY hate being neg repped.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2007)

NaruHarem?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, NaruHarem is like Naruto x Sakura x Tenten x Hinata x Ino... etc...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thx for clearin that up for me.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 21, 2007)

Anytime Naruto Uzumaki91


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok guys, I really hate making people wait, so I took some time of my studies. Heres a bruitaly small portion of how chapter 1 starts:
____________________________________

_‘1…2…3…’_Naruto sat on his bed, gazed affixed on his window. _‘4…5…6…’_ He sat there, counting the little droplets of water dribble down his window as a gentle morning rain showered all of Konoha. “I hope,” said Naruto, “that today won’t be as hectic when I first got home…”
_____________________________________

Sorry guys, thats the most I'll give you right now. Just wait three more days and you'll get a good FULL chapter.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 23, 2007)

3 more days! *jumps for joy* WOOHOO!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 24, 2007)

2 more days....


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2007)

awwwwww too bad


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2007)

........  This is getting on my nerves.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay guys, I decided to just take an hour off my study time to finish editing chapter 1. Gimme an hour or so to finish. Afterall, i said that I'd make it fairly long to make up for the friggen long delay.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yea, before I finally post this fic, does anyone mind me using some japanese terms? Kuz if you don't mind and still don't know what some mean, I could like mention at the end of the chapter what they said.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 25, 2007)

sure you can, dude


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chapter 1 - Part 1*

Jeez, I got distracted again watching a movie  

But w.e, the awaited time has come! Chapter 1!

*[Chapter 1: Finally Home*

_?1?2?3??_ Naruto sat on his bed, gazed affixed on his window. _?4?5?6??_ He sat there, counting the little droplets of water dribble down his window as a gentle morning rain showered all of Konoha. ?I hope,? said Naruto, ?that today won?t be as hectic when I first got home??

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_--- 1 day ago ---_

?Is?Is t-that?what I think it is??

?Yup, that?s it alright. The village hidden in the leaves: Konoha!?

*?YATTA!!! WE?RE FINALLY HOME!!!?*

Uzumaki Naruto, Konoha?s number one knuckle-head ninja had finally returned home after three years of absence. Him, along with one of the legendary three: Jiraiya, entered the wide gateway to their beloved ninja village.

?Hey, Ero-sennin, I?m gonna go ahead and take a look around!? yelled the blonde

With a big smile and nod of approval, he sent his pupil off to explore and discover the various things which had changed in the past three years. ?That boy better not cause trouble on his FIRST day back? Haha, oh well, he?ll be fine. I should go report our arrival to Tsunade.?
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_~SWWISHH~SWWOOSH~_

Naruto jumped rooftop to rooftop quickly looking for any signs of change in Konoha.

?Wooh!?

Just then, Naruto found himself looking at the Hokage?s face ? a stone face that is.

?Haha! Wow, Tsunade-baachan?s head is on Hokage Rock!? Said Naruto, ?Hmm?that carving is pretty good. I wonder who made it? Haha, I spent half of my childhood days cleaning the thing, and I STILL didn?t know who made the things.?

?N-Naruto? I-is that R-really you?? said a voice from behind

Naruto quickly turned on his heel to determine who it was.

?A-Ayame!?

It was none other than Ayame. Worker and daughter of Ichiraku of the Ichiraku Ramen stand stood before the Uzumaki holding a bag of ingredients for her father?s new Ramen recipe.

?Haha it is you Naruto! Your finally home!?

?Yup! It?s me in the flesh baby!? exclaimed Naruto

?Baby?? said Ayame tilting her head to the side

Blushing and scratching the back of his head, ?Oh, haha sorry. I guess Ero-sennin?s attitude really is rubbing off on me.?

?Hehe, it?s alright Naruto, I?m just glad that your back.? Said Ayame smiling, ?C?mon, how about we celebrate your long awaited return with my father?s new recipe!?

?Woohoo! You bet!?

With that, the two walked (well, at least Ayame did) to Naruto?s favorite Ramen stand. Fortunately for him, a surprise awaited him.

?Wooh! The Ramen stand got bigger!?

Naruto stood in front of his favorite eatery excited to see that it had changed. The old ramen stand was no longer a little stand, but now the size of the local bar. A classic red sun roof stuck out from the top of the building The small drape-like cloths that hung from there were now replaced by a beige wall and red door. On it in white said ?Ichiraku Ramen, best ramen in all of Konoha.?

Said Ayame smiling, ?Haha wait until you see the inside Naruto.?

?Alright! Lets go!?

Ayame smiled following the blonde ninja into the home of Konoha?s best ramen. Once inside, Naruto was greeted by one of the few people who acknowledged him when he was young.

Taking his usual spot behind the counter, stood old man Ichiraku.

?Oi! Ossan! Did you miss me??

?N-Naruto? Haha Naruto it is you! Welcome back!? shouted the ossan

?Hehe, glad to hear it.?

?So, how do you like the new and improved Ramen stand huh??

?Haha lets see?Woah!? said Naruto finally taking a look around.

Naruto stood there in awe, scanning his surroundings taking a good look at the place. There stood two seated tables lined up against the walls, which were layered in softwood lumber, four seated tables arranged around the floor, and a bar?s usual long counter with stools beneath them. What surprised and actually brought Naruto close to tears was the poster, encased in a wooded frame hung up to what appeared to be a kunai up by the entrance. It was a picture of him. Not just any picture, but a picture, which made Naruto happy to have known old man Ichiraku as a child. In the center was Naruto, posing as if he were the coolest guy in Konoha. And directly above him bore the message: ?Gifted with great power and trained by a legend, Uzumaki Naruto ? a future Hokage?
_________________________________________

Part one down! expect part 2 tomorrow! (haha sry, my exam is tomorrow so I can't put much for now. Once exams are over, I'll give you updates more quickly. Time is scarce, so I can't offord to use to much of it on my story right now


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2007)

cooooooooool


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally, good first chapter.  Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 25, 2007)

Great 1st chapter! Eager to read more ^^


----------



## Naruhina417 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! I like that chapter(especially the picture that said that he'd be the future Hokage*tears*)


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally, I Almost Negged Rep you  but it was a good chapter, So I Maybe even Will Rep you.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOHOO! Awesome chapter, believe it!


----------



## narusaku_69 (Jan 25, 2007)

awesome can't wait for the rest


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG pls don't neg rep me! Look, my exams are comming to an end, so you can expect more updates instead of the whole "wait till next week" thing. Just pls don't neg rep okay? 

So yea, like I said, the next part will come tomorrow at the soon-est, and in tomorrow - tomorrow (2 days) at the latest.

If you were gonna pos rep me, then okay. I just got a rep neg reps already and I was sad.  [ I had a bad childhood, so I like to soak up any praise I hear.  ]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2007)

omg why neg rep him ? i mean he HAS a reason not to update.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 26, 2007)

*Part 2*

Well, it's like almost midnight where I am, and frankly, I am pissed. My exam is tomorrow in the afternoon, and I am worried out of my freakin' mind. It's a Geography test by the way. So my eyes were tired of reading and junk, So I decided to go here and post up an update. Hope you enjoy it:


*Spoiler*: _chapter 1 part 2_ 



*Chapter 1 - Part 2*

Tears slowly escaping his aquatic blue eyes as he read Ichiraku's awe inspiring poster. To Naruto, having someone acknowledge him as a future hokage, this was one of his happiest moments.

_*Sniff_ "H-hokage..."

Slowly turning to show a teary puppy-dog like face, he leaped forward hugging Ayame.

"OH THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!" exclimed a very please Naruto, "YOU GUYS....YOU GUYS....." _*Sniff *Sniff _

"Haha, now Naruto, what is the rule about ninjas and their emotions?" asked Ayame putting down the ingredients.

"A shinobi is not permitted to show emotions or expressions." said Naruto in a teacher-like expression. (still with a few tears in his eyes)

"Right." said Ayame smiling

"Yea... I have matured to have grown out of crying." explained Naruto in a very know-it-all tone.

"..."
"..."

"AAAHHH"_*sob *sob_"Aaahah...huh...." Naruto again leaped into Ayame's arms burying his head inot her chest (Her CHEST not her BREASTS) crying his eyes out.




Gah. Sry guys, that's it for tonight. Wait like till the end of tomorrow and then I'll post up the rest. I know it's short, but my eyes are hard to keep open right now...

K, till tomorrow....

P.S. Anyone care to +pos rep me for trying to give you guys an update ASAP? No neg reps please...

kuz I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

cool cool and here is some +rep for trying.


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 26, 2007)

Would + ya if I could. It's pretty good, and I like your way with being detailed.

*starts chanting* Update, update, update....


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

love it!!!!!! keep it up


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

PS yeah midterms are a bitch... i had 3 yesterday all in a row so the second i got out of one i was rushing to the other one. i cant wait until yours are over so the stess is done and you can update the story.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 26, 2007)

...... Well it seems like this is heading to NaruAyame.. Well if I do see any of it can I add it to the NaruAyame FC?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 26, 2007)

*WOOT!*

WOOT!!! MIDTERMS ARE OVER!!!

Alright guys, now that midterms are over, I can finally update my stories!

Heres a few thanks you's for commenting on my fic:

*I thank the following for reading my fic: (In no particular order)*
♥Drain/Neno♥
Eoph_dono
Swehaan
narusaku_69
naruto_uzumaki91
Mortal Cheese
Naruhina417
Yuvia
Gaara of the Desert
twilight-trinity
Traveler

Because I have a birthday party to go to, you guys will have to wait 'till tomorrow for the next part of the chapter. But don't worry, I said that you'd get in today at the soonest, and tomorrow at the latest.

To answer your question Traveler, you go ahead do what you want this fic that in some way praises it. As long as you do not do anything which may make fun of me ormy fic or something, you go right ahead.

By the way, the title states: Naruto x ??? This means that in this fic, Naruto will be having scenes will pretty much everybody - even some scenes with "crack" pairings just to keep everyone happy.  Nonetheless, I will update ASAP and hope to recieve good comments and even some suggestions on the fic from you guys.  

I know this will disappoint you Traveler, but Naruto doesn't end up in a crack pairing. I'm just gonna put some scenes in here to keep some people like you somewhat amused.  

I hope you guys continue to read my fic.

-RengeMaster


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

please refrain from making gaara, shikamaru, and naruto gay... realy dont want them to be turned... im not anti gay but come on stick to sasuke, haku and orochimaru being gay... you know who the gayones are.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 26, 2007)

WTF? haha course I'm not gonna make Naruto Shikamaru or Gaara gay. And yea, I'm not anti-gay either. When I meant crack pairings, I also said to "keep some of you amused." I didn't intend to have gay pairings. 

I'll leave the yaoi to the girl fic authors.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> WTF? haha course I'm not gonna make Naruto Shikamaru or Gaara gay. And yea, I'm not anti-gay either. When I meant crack pairings, I also said to "keep some of you amused." I didn't intend to have gay pairings.
> 
> I'll leave the yaoi to the girl fic authors.


 
*Gaara stares at you*  "You better not make me gay or i'll kill you."


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't make me gay either


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 27, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Don't make me gay either



Haha don't worry, I just said I won't make Naruto gay.



Gaara of the Desert said:


> *Gaara stares at you*  "You better not make me gay or i'll kill you."



*Rock Lee pops up*

Lee: Aha! you've come for a rematch Gaara?
RengeMaster: Woah, hold up Lee. Don't worry Gaara of the dessert, your not gonna be gay.  _Yet..._ lol j/k

* This fic is Yaoi Free*


----------



## Traveler (Jan 27, 2007)

^
For those who did not read the first page at all. 

(Oh and who you ask has their own opinions of crack parings like one person might think that ItachiXSakura is normal while another person might think that NaruSaku is crack O_o I can live with NaruHina IF it's made well but that's very hard to my standerds. (It has to be like the FF Team 8.))


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, Your right Traveler, crack pairings is defined by other people's opinions.

Okay, then limme re-word that:

I'll make scenes which range from NaruKure to NaruSaku to NaruHina.

P.S. Indeed, the FF "Team 8" is VERY well written


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 27, 2007)

Cool cant waint for Update


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 27, 2007)

allxnaruto!!! crazy like in mating season!!! wait... he never actualy had sex scene (accept with gaara(ewwww)) in that one... narusaka is stupid naruhina all the way lol SHY GIRL RAPES NARUTO, NARUTO TO HAPPY TO RESPOND


----------



## yuugaoambu (Jan 29, 2007)

I find it very amusing that you actually want to please most readers... anyway I just love Naruto stories, all of them... but NaruHina are my favorites, this fanfic is OK, I really enjoy a lot the one about Hinata's confession... please keep writing, you're very talented


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2007)

Bumpo you gonna update ?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Bumpo?

w/e I'm pretty much stuck at home doing nothing, so i'll go to writing my story....In half an hour... 

I just realized I got chores to do. 

I'm updating in a hour or so!

-RengeMaster



> ...You're very talented...



WOOT! I O U 1 +rep.


----------



## abichan (Jan 29, 2007)

WHOOT! i finally got around to reading this. that includes ALLLLLLL of the spam. yes there is ALOT of it,lol. good job Adam, i-i mean R-master!
and good for you! testing is over(for you, not me, WHAAAA) and i noticed you had a birthday, happy b-day dude! im gonna stop spaming now and lett you write the fic! blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah.................................
oh wait...i said i would stop didnt i...SORRY! 
PS: will you add just a tinsy winsy itsy bitsy little strand of naruhina fluffyness for me?
GO YAOI FREE FICS!!!!! WHOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

haha I wouldn't call it _spam_...

but it is kinda cool that I got like at least 2 pages (if your using page default for page #'s) and i didn't have the first chapter. 

But yea, I'll update today. Afterall, I'm just at home doing nothing. AGAIN.

Hm, well I WAS gonna watch chobits or something, but fics come first right? Haha ok w/e I'll shut up now.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Jan 29, 2007)

Less spamming, more writing ;P
love the story up until now!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

ro3go said:


> Less spamming, more writing ;P
> love the story up until now!!



Up until now? Damn do you not like it?!?!

  

Next update somwhere today.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2007)

He says hes liked it up untill now that means he liked it all and want more :S and same here!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh. 

OKAY THEN!

Next update in an 1 hr & 30 mins. 

P.S.

Holy cwap. I got like 5 pages on this thread and only One chap...
Thank you spamming!

(I do not approve of spam, nor do I encourage it. This is all due to my impatient-ness of creating a thread before the actual chapters...)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2007)

Omg in 1and a half hour im asleep .. POOST NOW  :S


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Hold.....on.....still....writing....story.....

*continues to madly type on computer

Sry, my mom called to help her with a few things. Moving around furniture and stuff took longer than I thought


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 29, 2007)

waiting with beated breth


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

*Man....*

Sheesh...the amount of cleaning I had to do...what a time killer. Anyway, here's the most I could do after rushing with housework:

*Chapter 1 – Part 2*

Tears slowly escaping his aquatic blue eyes as he read Ichiraku's awe inspiring poster. To Naruto, having someone acknowledge him as a future hokage, this was one of his happiest moments.

*Sniff "H-hokage..."

Slowly turning to show a teary puppy-dog like face, he leaped forward hugging Ayame.

"OH THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!" exclimed a very please Naruto, "YOU GUYS....YOU GUYS....." *Sniff *Sniff 

"Haha, now Naruto, what is the rule about ninjas and their emotions?" asked Ayame putting down the ingredients.

"A shinobi is not permitted to show emotions or expressions." said Naruto in a teacher-like expression. (still with a few tears in his eyes)

"Right." said Ayame smiling

"Yea... I have matured to have grown out of crying." explained Naruto in a very know-it-all tone.

"..."
"..."

"AAAHHH"*sob *sob "Aaahah...huh...." Naruto again leaped into Ayame's arms burying his head inot her chest (Her CHEST not her BREASTS) crying his eyes out.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _

Holding his chin, head raised, and contemplating about the wonderful brothels they had in the last town they had visited, Jiraiya walked into Konoha.

“Boy, that was some women they had there…hehe. OOF!”

Just then, the legendary sannin clumsily bumped into a certain boy and his enormous dog.

“Hey watch where you’re going!”

“”I could say the same to you too punk…” said Jiraiya

The boy looked up to see who he had bumped into.

“Y-You!” he said

“Nani? Oh, you must be one of Naruto’s friends.”

“I-if you’re here, then…Naruto must be here somewhere!” said Kiba, “C’mon Akamaru! Lets go greet our old pal.”

With that, the Inuzuka and his nin-dog left in search for the orange clad ninja.

“Humph, no manners at all.” (Haha this coming from a super pervert?)

Jiraiya continued to walk his way over to his old teammates’ office.
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

_‘Haha he’s so cute when he’s happy’_

Back at Ichiraku Ramen, Naruto continued to weep with his arms encircling Ayame.

“Haha okay Naruto-kun, you can stop now” said Ayame

*Sniff *Sniff “Yea… you’re right… But I really appreciate you guys doing this for me.” Said Naruto

With a smile, “We didn’t do it for you Naruto, we believe in you.”

“Hehe, are you trying to make me cry?”

Just then, Kiba burst into the room.

“ARF ARF!”

“ARF?” Naruto turned around to see who had rudely come into the shop. “K-Kiba?!”

“Yo! Naruto! I knew you’d be here! Your scent is as strong as Akamaru’s markings!” Answered Kiba

“Thanks… b-but…WHAT IS WITH THAT HUGE DOG!?!?!?!” exclaimed Naruto

“What? You mean you don’t recognize him? That’s Akamaru.”

“NANI?! BUT HE”S SO BIG!”

“He is? I never noticed.”

“What do you mean ‘you didn’t notice’ ? he used to be on top of your head! Now YOUR riding on his back!” exclaimed Naruto

“Hn, I guess he is kinda big…” said Kiba pondering
“Gah! Man Kiba…you still haven’t changed…”

“What’s that supposed to mean Baka?!”

The two starred at each other for a moment gritting their teeth.

“Haha it is just like it was three years ago…” said a mysterious voice

Both turned around to find the ninja who wore a coat with the largest collar you’ve ever seen before them: Shino Aburame.

“Hmm…” said Naruto thinking, “Tall…Big coat…Big collar…Creepy voice…AHA! SHINO!”

“Glad to see you too Naruto…”

“Haha, so if you’re here, and Kiba’s here…then…where’s Hinata?” asked Naruto

“Come out and see for yourself…”

“Sh-Shino-kun!” said a quiet yet panicked voice

Naruto recognized that voice and started to advance toward to door. Although, he could have sworn that he saw a grin on Shino’s face…well…at least from what he could see. Naruto walked out of the doorway just to see a glimpse of someone run behind the building corner. He then ran to the corner, turned around it and said, “Oi Hiyo Hinata-chan!”

“EEEKK!”   *THUD

“Oi! Hinata-chan! Hinata-chan! Are you alright?!”

Hinata:   (X  o   X)              

[I love doing that]

Unfortunately for the blonde, a certain pink haired ninja has just seen the kunoichi fall to the ground. “NAAA-RRUUU-TOOO!!!!” and she seemed PRE-TTY pissed off.

“Oh Cra-“
_ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Here's a little disclaimer:
The idea of Naruto comming back and seeing team 8 and Hinata fainting was from the manga. Of course they were introduced differently, the general idea of meeting team 8 first was not mine. But none theless, I hade the situation.   I'd write more, but I'm busy...again...damn....ok, hope you like it.

Oh yea, the part about Kiba not knowing about Akamaru's size is also from the manga, as well as some of the other things the characters in this part said.

-RengeMaster


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 29, 2007)

Not bad RM, you'll wanna edit it once or twice, fix up some spelling, but a nice update. 

And congrats on learning about the spoiler button.  
It's nice to read a post that can at least attempt to be equal in size to the sig.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 29, 2007)

again, interesting... I'll keep reading it as long as you keep posting.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm...I read my update...and I didn't see any mistakes in it. Would you mind pointing out the ones you found please?


----------



## abichan (Jan 29, 2007)

yay! why didnt he notice her new eh-hem, shape? my jappanese friend who has the manga (in jappnaese, duh) says that one of the first things nauto thinks when seeing hinata for the first time is her body, and how attractive she is.I dont know if that is true or not, because i do not yet read jappanese. but i am learning how to speak it though! see, when i am twenty five, i am going to move to japan for five years and teach english. i am going to meet a hot asian guy, marry him, and have one little girl named: 
shizuka ai (whatever his last name is)
which litteraly translates into: "quiet love"...also, i am going to become a millionare actress, and a famous model, maybe...
OHMIGOSH! im spamin again!!! but baack to the actual fic, 
AWSOMENESS IN DEFFITION IS RENGE MASTER!
and thats the truth!


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, so I'll just pretend that you didn't edit it 7 minutes after my post then. 

"The two starred (should be stared! ) at each other for a moment gritting their teeth."

It's good though. You can check out mine if you want, genki hat like Naruto's. 
Just started.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 29, 2007)

I re-read it and yet I found no mistakes...maybe because I didnt pay attention...hm...ya...

RM, if you would not mind: if you are a part of Holocaust than you need to create a profile so that I (and several others) can start calling you a cool thing...or so that is what they said.
Example:
Name: Asylum
Codename: the Dreamer (this is something that I call you)
Personality: kind yet lazy as hell
Ability: can bend reality to his liking
Weakness: takes up too much energy

That is all that I need
~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 29, 2007)

So YOUR the one who repped me. I'll be sure to pay you back as soon as I can.

Name: Kaitar
Codename: You're choosing this one right?
Personality: Giving and procrastates - a lot
Ability: Able to merge with inanimate objects
Weakness: Praise - will get too caught up in it


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome RengeMaster, believe it! Why'd you change your avatar?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 29, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> So YOUR the one who repped me. I'll be sure to pay you back as soon as I can.
> 
> Name: Kaitar
> Codename: You're choosing this one right?
> ...



You are:

Kaitar the Naturalist

Welcome aboard

...wait, wait, wait!  HOLD ON A SEC!
Your name wouldn't be Franco would it?
(if not than do not tell me your name if you don't want to)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice...

sry, name's not Franco


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool Update


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

his sig was so fucking long before... thank god you discovered spoilers lol.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 30, 2007)

HEY! I didn't _discover them_, I decited to _use_ them.


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 30, 2007)

Interesting, I look forward to your story.


----------



## Island in the Sun (Jan 31, 2007)

twilight-trinity said:


> You are:
> 
> Kaitar the Naturalist
> 
> ...




Ah, so your Kaitar.  Welcome RM to the Holocaust.  We hope to see of some of your work in the future.

Now as for your fanfic, still readin' it so I'll finish it as soon as I can.

~Symbol the Charmer
Member of Holocaust


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 31, 2007)

teh, Symbol, I highly doubt that you would even read it.  It is very rare that I even see you on this sight at all.

*ahem* RM, this is Symbol the Charmer.  He is our..."spy" as you might say.  I do suppose that I must tell you that there are people that do not like us (relax, they are not on this forum).  They are called Midknights (we make fun of that name all the time) and they want to get rid of us...

*ahem* but there is nothing to worry.  Youre a good person and I know that they will not come here.

Back to Symbol:
We call him the Charmer because he weilds the ability to malipulate the emotions of any being through sound waves (he uses the guitar, I believe)

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooh, Interesting.

Thanks Symbol - thanks a nice ability ya got there , Oh yea, before I forget, here's a +rep for reading my fic.  I do rep people just for bein' here.

As for my fic, I got school tomorrow, and the next day as well. So unfortunately, you won't get an update in two days. 

It's just so hard ot do a harem while keeping the original plan for me.  Anyway, thx for letting me be a member!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> HEY! I didn't _discover them_, I decited to _use_ them.



lol i guess...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump! come on update!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 2, 2007)

still waiting for update...

Kaitar, I believe that you should learn more about the team.  Right now, I am writing the fanfic about the Holocaust team and very soon, you are going to be in it.  Unfortunatly, the team only reads it and only a small amount will reply to it, so there is no chance of you talking to them...unless you somehow mannage to find them and have some contact...

*ahem*, still waiting for update.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 2, 2007)

Haha sorry to keep you guys in the dark, I was working on thinkening my other fic.

I'll try to update ASAP hopefully after I update my other fic. I just got back to school yester-yester day.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Haha sorry to keep you guys in the dark, I was working on thinkening my other fic.
> 
> I'll try to update ASAP hopefully after I update my other fic. I just got back to school yester-yester day.



I Dont belive theres is a word liek yester-yesterday. Belive you say: the day before the yesterday...  (haha, a free post for posting up useless stuff...  ) and your having two fanfics up at the same time, I really belive you should had stick to one at a time.   but now its to late to change...


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, get of it, RM is a sensible kid. *falls over laughing*
Anyway, I can definietly understand why he's running two ffs at the same time. I keep getting ideas that don't fit into my current ff, so I'm gonna start a new one to keep me from going crazy(ier).
A muse is a terrible thing when she knocks on your door unwanted....

R.M.-kun, will there be updates soon? and don't miss out my new ff, it'll be about Naruto.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 3, 2007)

> Oh, get of it, RM is a sensible kid. *falls over laughing*



What is that supposed to mean?



> Anyway, I can definietly understand why he's running two ffs at the same time. I keep getting ideas that don't fit into my current ff, so I'm gonna start a new one to keep me from going crazy(ier).
> A muse is a terrible thing when she knocks on your door unwanted....



Thank you Swehaan

Anyway, Yea, Right now, I am at my cousin's birthday party. Since I brought a disk with my fic on it, I'll try to update.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty much that I think you're a fun guy to read. And nice, with the possible addition of slightly crazy. (You are writing fanfics after all. I do too, so I know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 3, 2007)

XD ok then

[Off topic]

I just aate like several plates of food, after having eating previously, and right now, my stomach hates me....

*Ouch, my stomach....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 4, 2007)

so what?  Whenever we have taco man (which is wierd because there is allways a woman that makes it), me and my friend, Leo, have a taco eating contest and I hold the record of 49 tacos with green chile!  Damn my mouth was burnin!

By the way, nice seeing you online again.  Havent spoken to you, Kaitar, in a while.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 4, 2007)

Haha gee, its been that long huh? I blame that on school.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2007)

Chapter .. gotta come ... *Takes Out Katana and starts making it VEEERY sharp*


----------



## Naruhina417 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while I got sick, had to quit my cheerleading team and had look up and write about two sumpreme court cases(I'm and freshmen in high school) all while tring to keep up with my very first fan fic. So... I've been kinda busy

Anyways,  like your story so far. Is it gonna be NaruHarem for sure? Or your not gonna tell us yet.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 4, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> Chapter .. gotta come ... *Takes Out Katana and starts making it VEEERY sharp*



"..."

_'Oh crap...'_



			
				NaruHina417 said:
			
		

> Anyways, like your story so far. Is it gonna be NaruHarem for sure? Or your not gonna tell us yet.



Well, I was trying to make a NaruHarem, but I'm not sure anymore. Like I said before, this is hard for me to keep the original plan and include NaruHarem.

Sorry, but I might not update for a while. The reason is that I got a lot of things to do today, and I got school tomorrow. I'll REALLY try to continue to story in ANY of my free time. Personally, I hate making people wait for something I promised to give them....especially ♥Drain/Neno♥... *shivers*


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2007)

... prepare yourself!*starts stabbind in RengeMaster's Stomach* DIEEEEEE!/SHI-NE!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 4, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> ... prepare yourself!*starts stabbind in RengeMaster's Stomach* DIEEEEEE!/SHI-NE!



*pulls out roulette and points it at you*

Hey!  You mess with this loser, than you mess with the whole Holocaust team!  Put that away before I blow ur head off!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't shoot!

This thread...
Is made of...

 LOVE AND PEACE!  

LOVE AND PEACE!

Say it with me!

 LOVE AND PEACE! 

   LOVE AND PEACE!   

Sorry guys, I got tests this week, But I PROMISE YOU, I will try to make the chapter as long as I can to make up for the delay.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 4, 2007)

:amazed ...WHAT THE HELL KIND OF A HOLOCAUST MEMBER ARE YOU?!...

It's all right, I'm cool.  Love and peace...*barfs all over comp.*

~Asylum the Dreamer
Yo Leada!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 4, 2007)

Lmao, haha sorry, I was watching Trigun and I remembered Vash saying that stuff with a stupid grin on his face.

I'll spread some Chaos tomorrow. XD



~Kaitar the Naturalist
Holocaust Member


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2007)

*cuts Asylum's Head off and starts swiping for RengeMaster's Head* DIIIEEEEEEEE!!!! ((im a ANBU Recruit so i should pown you both just Genins


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 5, 2007)

Lord Hokage won't be happy if she found out an ANBU assasinated one of the genin...

Besides...

I got the Holocaust On my Side!

*Calls Holocaust Members

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Haha ok enough of that.
The next update won't be up until I get the time to finally post it. I got seminars to attend and... I guess you can call them "Karate tests." Anywho, I'm still striving to get the chapter up and running.

~Ja Ne


-Kaitar the Naturalist
Holocaust Member


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry to double post but I want this message noticed:

I am SO tired of getting NEG reps and the comment saying, "Nice Fanfic" or "i enjoyed your fic" and etc... IF YOU GUYS LIKE IT, THEN WHY ARE YOU NEG REPPING ME?!?! IT'S POS REP PEOPLE! +POS REP! *NOT* -NEG REP!

"..."

Okay, there's my little rant. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I prefer it if you don't rep me than to neg rep me. If you don't like it, don't touch that rep button please.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 5, 2007)

_"we're sorry, the number you have dialed has either been dislocated or no longer in service.  Please dial the number agian or try again later.  Thankyou."_

...wow...that sucks.

Chill man, I'm still alive and besides, I know that Symbol and Vance will have your back as well.

Drain: YOU FOOL!  I weilld the power to make hell triumph over heaven and bring chaos to this world whenever I wish.  True, in the shinobi rankings, I am only a Genin.  However, in fighting rankings, I AM A GOD!

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 5, 2007)

*calmly plays guitar*
Who said that I had his back?  I can't trully fight.  All I can do is just use my guitar and malipulate his emotions and spill the beans on his secrets.  That's why I'm not an official Holocuast member.  I'm all just a spy for you guys.

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 5, 2007)

...did you just log in just to say that?  Some member you are!  You're supposed to assist us at any moment.  That is why I call it a "team" not an organization.

Kaitar, just ignore Symbol, he's a coward.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

Drain/Neno don't attack again fool because I can summon Garm and Hel to rip apart your soul in a gory display.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha wow, it's like a whole "Everyone Vs Drain/Neo" thing going on.

It's okay Symbol, you tried...I think? Haha w/e nice ability though. Do you use your ability for personal use? *Moves eyebrows in a sugestive way

Haha j/k

 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Next update still in struggling attempt to finish due to massive amount of school work and extra curriculars!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 5, 2007)

...ew.

Symbol is a spy.  He just uses his charms to malipulate his opponent's emotions.  Yes, he can even malipulate love so don't ask...pervert.  Sadly, he is not an official member and...ya.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

I would like to know who reped me it was a pos rep but it's still rude not to leave a name.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 5, 2007)

that was me...I was bored.  Just be glad that you got something

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 6, 2007)

"Oh, my, GOD!"

*Puts on a road worker vest and helmet. Starts directing the traffic around a horrible spaming-incident.*

*Journalist interviewing crewboss.*
"Well, as you can see, the spamming has indeed taken a lot of space, and we are afraid that there may be more victims inside of the wrecks. Our scrolling-crews are working hard to facilitate a safe passsage for the readers, but at this point we must expect long scrolling times between updates. Hopefully there will be an alternative route opened on fanfiction, but that isn't for me to say."
"Do you expect the spam to spread?"
"Well, it's touch and go at this point, the battle-spam kind is hard to effectively cordon, but we have high hopes that it won't develop into a coupling argument kind. If that were to happen, I'm afraid we'll have to declare the thread a catastrophe area and call in the military."
"Any risk of emo?"
"Not at this time, no, but that is very hard to predict."

 The above story is purely fictional. Any resemblance to real threads or posts is unintentional.


Btw, who gave me a rep on this thread before? It was gray...


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2007)

upcoming Next chapter is?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 9, 2007)

update or die!!! (Im with drain on this one!!!) Im a chunin and still out class you genin!!!


----------



## Traveler (Feb 9, 2007)

Should you say that when I'm best friends with Odin and made a deal to Hel?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2007)

Update .. or die (i might be ANBU Reqruit but im still better than all in naruto serie ever existed together in fighting intellegence etc.)*stabs for RengeMaster*


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

question why are yall killing each other isnt it more simple to point ur blades at renge? "gets a kunai machine gun" (dives into naruto movie 1 "borrows the kunai launcher" ) rawr bring it!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

I will transform into the Grim Reaper and pull his soul into the underworld unless he updates. lol


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 9, 2007)

*(In grave danger)*

Just to point things out aznlilboisog, (Haha "points" - unintentional pun) the threats are towards me.

Yea, Its true I haven't been update for a long time. I just got back from school and am actually still wearing my school uniform.  I was @ my SAPS class and quickly checked if I was given anymore threats/comments on my fic.

Since where I am now is Friday, for me, this means that I have today, tomorrow, and the next day to write more of my fic. I will try my best to make it longer than usual to compensate for such a delay, (Though you can't blame me 'cuz I said I couldn't update for awhile) and I will post all of the chapters I have now in one sitting along with the new chapter, (This means double posting) for both your convenience if you forgot where you are in the story and for others to skip the spam and head to the fic.

For now, please put the safety lock on your guns, sheeth your swords, pockets your kunai, and et cetera, for the new chapter will arrive sometime tomorrow or today.


-Kaitar the Naturalist
Holocaust Member

P.S.
Does anyone know how to change your name?

Example:
Twilight trinity changed his to Asylum


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 9, 2007)

Link removed

Just post up what you wish to be renamed.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet, thanks Asylum


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 9, 2007)

BTW, what's going to be your new name?

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 9, 2007)

Renge-kun, you're alive! Missed ya buddy.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 9, 2007)

...so bored...

you!^^ person that I can't remember, who are you?  I see you around here but I don't know you.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 9, 2007)

Who, me? *feels confused*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 9, 2007)

Swehaan said:


> Renge-kun, you're alive! Missed ya buddy.



Haha thanks Man, it is good to be alive. So far I've been trying to avoid the spamming accidents (that I feel respnsoble for) and funning away from the people weilding sharp objects and kunai launchers.  :abduct

I'm prolly gonna change my name to my holocaust name. Or not. I dunno. I can't decide.Okay. I'll stop. and go. write the next.

chapter.

JA NE!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

*runs away just in time to avoid the deadly sharp objects*  You better run!


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 9, 2007)

i read it and it was okay, but i think u need to hav naruto like... idk but something i cant think of it


----------



## Traveler (Feb 10, 2007)

?Drain/Neno? said:


> Update .. or die (i might be ANBU Reqruit but im still better than all in naruto serie ever existed together in fighting intellegence etc.)*stabs for RengeMaster*



Did you forget that Kabuto can own you in 1 second?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 10, 2007)

oh mr. norse man can summon god thingys...

well you are no match for the powers of Zeus and Posiden! fear me for i have the greek gods on my side!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

^^You like God of War don't you.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 11, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> oh mr. norse man can summon god thingys...
> 
> well you are no match for the powers of Zeus and Posiden! fear me for i have the greek gods on my side!



Oh I got a phone call from Loki he said that he hates you and for the next 72 days of your life will be living Hel.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

wens the next update?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, more crappy news...

Something came up during my weekend, and well, I wasn't able to go home 'till 6:00 PM and I still had chorses, homework, and stuff to do. Don't get me wrong though, The next update is already written and ready, it's just that I don't have time to update right now  I'll get back to you as soon as I can, but it may not be for a while.
So go save yourselves the time and let this thread die a bit. I'll bring it back up once I am able to update.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

Too bad about that


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 11, 2007)

> BTW, what's going to be your new name?
> 
> ~Asylum the Dreamer
> Leader of Holocaust





> I'm prolly gonna change my name to my holocaust name. Or not. I dunno. I can't decide.Okay. I'll stop. and go. write the next.



hm...well, I like my name.  Island in the Sun is a name that comes every one and a while.  I probably will change my name to Symbol in the future.  RM, I support you man! 

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 12, 2007)

^ well Symbol, hardly anyone even likes you.  Sadly, I am one of the few idiots that like you.

Island in the Sun...ten bucks you got that from Weezer.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, it's been a while now and this thread is dead.

Anyhoo, now that I have a long weekend, I will more DEFINITELY UPDATE!
I just have to edit some of it so that you guys won't have to go through some horrible grammatical errors...

I'll put all the chapters so far here, in case someone forgets where you're at in the story. (Not that I got that far)

P.S.
I edited the ending of chapter 2 very slightly. I didn't know where to go with an angry Sakura at their first meeting.
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Setting:
	It has been one month since Naruto had returned from his training with Jiraiya. He?s grown a lot in many ways. He?s become more tall, skilled, and strong. Mature? Well, lets just put it this way: Jiraiya to Naruto is like a flat tire to a car. Obviously he now knows about ?mating? and stuff like that. I mean, the car can still run on a flat tire,  it just doesn?t go as far?Anyway, on with the story.

*Chapter 1 - Part 1: Finally Home*

_?1?2?3??_ Naruto sat on his bed, gazed affixed on his window. _?4?5?6??_ He sat there, counting the little droplets of water dribble down his window as a gentle morning rain showered all of Konoha. ?I hope,? said Naruto, ?that today won?t be as hectic when I first got home??

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

--- 1 day ago ---

?Is?Is t-that?what I think it is??

?Yup, that?s it alright. The village hidden in the leaves: Konoha!?

*?YATTA!!! WE?RE FINALLY HOME!!!?*

Uzumaki Naruto, Konoha?s number one knuckle-head ninja had finally returned home after three years of absence. Him, along with one of the legendary three: Jiraiya, entered the wide gateway to their beloved ninja village.

?Hey, Ero-sennin, I?m gonna go ahead and take a look around!? yelled the blonde

With a big smile and nod of approval, he sent his pupil off to explore and discover the various things which had changed in the past three years. ?That boy better not cause trouble on his FIRST day back? Haha, oh well, he?ll be fine. I should go report our arrival to Tsunade.?
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_~SWWISHH~SWWOOSH~_

Naruto jumped rooftop to rooftop quickly looking for any signs of change in Konoha.

?Wooh!?
Just then, Naruto found himself looking at the Hokage?s face ? a stone face that is.

?Haha! Wow, Tsunade-baachan?s head is on Hokage Rock!? Said Naruto, ?Hmm?that carving is pretty good. I wonder who made it? Haha, I spent half of my childhood days cleaning the thing, and I STILL didn?t know who made the things.?

?N-Naruto? I-is that R-really you?? said a voice from behind

Naruto quickly turned on his heel to determine who it was.

?A-Ayame!?

It was none other than Ayame. Worker and daughter of Ichiraku of the Ichiraku Ramen stand stood before the Uzumaki holding a bag of ingredients for her father?s new Ramen recipe.

?Haha it is you Naruto! Your finally home!?

?Yup! It?s me in the flesh baby!? exclaimed Naruto

?Baby?? said Ayame tilting her head to the side

Blushing and scratching the back of his head, ?Oh, haha sorry. I guess Ero-sennin?s attitude really is rubbing off on me.?

?Hehe, it?s alright Naruto, I?m just glad that your back.? Said Ayame smiling, ?C?mon, how about we celebrate your long awaited return with my father?s new recipe!?

?Woohoo! You bet!?

With that, the two walked (well, at least Ayame did) to Naruto?s favorite Ramen stand. Fortunately for him, a surprise awaited him.

?Wooh! The Ramen stand got bigger!?

Naruto stood in front of his favorite eatery excited to see that it had changed. The old ramen stand was no longer a little stand, but now the size of the local bar. A classic red sun roof stuck out from the top of the building The small drape-like cloths that hung from there were now replaced by a beige wall and red door. On it in white said ?Ichiraku Ramen, best ramen in all of Konoha.?

Said Ayame smiling, ?Haha wait until you see the inside Naruto.?

?Alright! Lets go!?

Ayame smiled following the blonde ninja into the home of Konoha?s best ramen. Once inside, Naruto was greeted by one of the few people who acknowledged him when he was young.

Taking his usual spot behind the counter, stood old man Ichiraku.

?Oi! Ossan! Did you miss me??

?N-Naruto? Haha Naruto it is you! Welcome back!? shouted the ossan

?Hehe, glad to hear it.?

?So, how do you like the new and improved Ramen stand huh??

?Haha lets see?Woah!? said Naruto finally taking a look around.

Naruto stood there in awe, scanning his surroundings taking a good look at the place. There stood two seated tables lined up against the walls, which were layered in softwood lumber, four seated tables arranged around the floor, and a bar?s usual long counter with stools beneath them. What surprised and actually brought Naruto close to tears was the poster, encased in a wooded frame hung up to what appeared to be a kunai up by the entrance. It was a picture of him. Not just any picture, but a picture, which made Naruto happy to have known old man Ichiraku as a child. In the center was Naruto, posing as if he were the coolest guy in Konoha. And directly above him bore the message: ?Gifted with great power and trained by a legend, Uzumaki Naruto ? a future Hokage?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

*The next part*

*Chapter 2: Familiar Faces*

Tears slowly escaping his aquatic blue eyes as he read Ichiraku's awe inspiring poster. To Naruto, having someone acknowledge him as a future hokage, this was one of his happiest moments.

_*Sniff_ "H-hokage..."

Slowly turning to show a teary puppy-dog like face, he leaped forward hugging Ayame.

"OH THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!" exclimed a very please Naruto, "YOU GUYS....YOU GUYS....." _*Sniff *Sniff _

"Haha, now Naruto, what is the rule about ninjas and their emotions?" asked Ayame putting down the ingredients.

"A shinobi is not permitted to show emotions or expressions." said Naruto in a teacher-like expression. (still with a few tears in his eyes)

"Right." said Ayame smiling

"Yea... I have matured to have grown out of crying." explained Naruto in a very know-it-all tone.

"..."
"..."

"AAAHHH"*sob *sob "Aaahah...huh...." Naruto again leaped into Ayame's arms burying his head inot her chest (Her CHEST not her BREASTS) crying his eyes out.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _

Holding his chin, head raised, and contemplating about the wonderful brothels they had in the last town they had visited, Jiraiya walked into Konoha.

?Boy, that was some women they had there?hehe. OOF!?

Just then, the legendary sannin clumsily bumped into a certain boy and his enormous dog.

?Hey watch where you?re going!?

??I could say the same to you too punk?? said Jiraiya

The boy looked up to see who he had bumped into.

?Y-You!? he said

?Nani? Oh, you must be one of Naruto?s friends.?

?I-if you?re here, then?Naruto must be here somewhere!? said Kiba, ?C?mon Akamaru! Lets go greet our old pal.?

With that, the Inuzuka and his nin-dog left in search for the orange clad ninja.

?Humph, no manners at all.? (Haha this coming from a super pervert?)

Jiraiya continued to walk his way over to his old teammates? office.
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

?Haha he?s so cute when he?s happy?

Back at Ichiraku Ramen, Naruto continued to weep with his arms encircling Ayame.

?Haha okay Naruto-kun, you can stop now? said Ayame

*Sniff *Sniff ?Yea? you?re right? But I really appreciate you guys doing this for me.? Said Naruto

With a smile, ?We didn?t do it for you Naruto, we believe in you.?

?Hehe, are you trying to make me cry??

Just then, Kiba burst into the room.

?ARF ARF!?

?ARF?? Naruto turned around to see who had rudely come into the shop. ?K-Kiba?!?

?Yo! Naruto! I knew you?d be here! Your scent is as strong as Akamaru?s markings!? Answered Kiba

?Thanks? b-but?WHAT IS WITH THAT HUGE DOG!?!?!?!? exclaimed Naruto

?What? You mean you don?t recognize him? That?s Akamaru.?

?NANI?! BUT HE?S SO BIG!?

?He is? I never noticed.?

?What do you mean ?you didn?t notice? ? he used to be on top of your head! Now YOUR riding on his back!? exclaimed Naruto

?Hn, I guess he is kinda big?? said Kiba pondering
?Gah! Man Kiba?you still haven?t changed??

?What?s that supposed to mean Baka?!?

The two starred at each other for a moment gritting their teeth.

?Haha it is just like it was three years ago?? said a mysterious voice

Both turned around to find the ninja who wore a coat with the largest collar you?ve ever seen before them: Shino Aburame.

?Hmm?? said Naruto thinking, ?Tall?Big coat?Big collar?Creepy voice?AHA! SHINO!?

?Glad to see you too Naruto??

?Haha, so if you?re here, and Kiba?s here?then?where?s Hinata?? asked Naruto

?Come out and see for yourself??

?Sh-Shino-kun!? said a quiet yet panicked voice

Naruto recognized that voice and started to advance toward to door. Although, he could have sworn that he saw a grin on Shino?s face?well?at least from what he could see. Naruto walked out of the doorway just to see a glimpse of someone run behind the building corner. He then ran to the corner, turned around it and said, ?Oi Hiyo Hinata-chan!?

?EEEKK!?   *THUD

?Oi! Hinata-chan! Hinata-chan! Are you alright?!?

Just then, a familiar face showed up.

?Naruto? ? Naruto, is that you??


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 16, 2007)

You got rid of the battle cry!  Did Asylum kick you off too?  I'm still on the team but several others got fired or they just quit.

The story is nice.  Just the way that I like it.

I vote that one day, you make a fanfic for your character.  Or why not just make him appear in this fic...or the other one?

It's just a suggestion.

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha yea, i got rid of the Battle cry. It's a shame, I liked having it there. it's just that it wouldn't fit in my sig along with my banners and pics.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm is chapter 3 near?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 17, 2007)

hm...I caught up with you on posts.  SHAAAAA!!!!!

*ahem* I would have to agree with you though.  Not enough room sucks.  Sadly, this thing, for me, I must keep on because I am the Leader and I must spread the word that we exsist and about what we can do.

You should make a fanfic about Kaitar.  Just for the heck of it.

BTW, can you give me a detailed appearance on Kaitar?  I'm going to be writing a fanfic with some of the Holocaust members soon.

Sadly I had to fire a few of them...need to update sig.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 17, 2007)

Traveler said:


> Hmm is chapter 3 near?



Yes, Chapter 3 is near. I've been hella busy so It'll hopefully be up my tomorrow. I think making you guys wait 2 weeks or so is long enough.  

I DID NOT MAKE YOU WAIT INTENTIONALLY.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 17, 2007)

Again, I got bad news...*dark clouds of despaire hover over head
My dad banned me from using the computer for the rest of the day. 
Hopefully I can update later on tonight, and latest tomorrow morning.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 17, 2007)

Too bad.  Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2007)

What a newb daddy u got


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 7, 2007)

*Gomen na sai*

Sorry guys that I kept this from you for so damn long - not to mention its ending kinda sucks... I've been busy with my other fics and I honestly had no idea where to go withthis fic. I had forgotten the original plot and was planning to leave this story alone. But being the writer that I believe I am, I just thought up of a good plot so that you may not have to wait so long for an update 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bChapter 3*

_Last time on ?As We Mature?_


?Sh-Shino-kun!? said a quiet yet panicked voice

Naruto recognized that voice and started to advance toward to door. Although, he could have sworn that he saw a grin on Shino?s face?well?at least from what he could see. Naruto walked out of the doorway just to see a glimpse of someone run behind the building corner. He then ran to the corner, turned around it and said, ?Oi Hiyo Hinata-chan!?

?EEEKK!?   *THUD

?Oi! Hinata-chan! Hinata-chan! Are you alright?!?

Just then, a familiar face showed up.

?Naruto? ? Naruto, is that you??
 _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

?Huh??

Naruto turned around to find his old teammate standing before him.

?S-Sakura-ch-chan??

?Haha it?s been a while hasn?t it?? said Sakura smiling

?Yeah?it has?? said Naruto setting Hinata on a nearby bench

Shino and Kiba emerged from old Ichiraku?s and came up to our blonde ninja.

?Yo,? said Kiba, ?Me, Shino and Hinata actually have to go, we?ve been assigned a mission earlier. We?d better get going.?

?Is that right?? said Naruto, ?Well, alright then. See you guys later!?

?Haha you bet dobe.?

With that, Kiba placed Hinata upon Akamaru and left a certain orange clad ninja with a pulsating vein on his forehead.

?Two and a half years and they still call me that?? thought Naruto

?Hey Naruto, stand up.?

?Nani?? squeaked the said ninja

?C?mon, stand up!?

Naruto did what was told and stood up. What surprised him was what Sakura was doing. She was slowly advancing to him, looking at him as if he was the hottest thing since flapjacks. (Pancakes, Hotcakes?smooth waffles, whatever you wanna call ?em) He did NOT like where this was going.

?S-S-Sakura-ch-ch-chan?? stammered Naruto

His mind raced. What was Sakura going to do? Her gaze looked to him as a mix of curiosity, excitement, and awe. His mind clicked. There were some possible scenarios of what would happen ? some of them not being very pretty.

?Naruto??

?Y-yes Sakura-ch-chan?? said Naruto as his knees began feeling weak

???

???

_*WHACK_

?AHH!? went Naruto wincing in the sudden pain

?BAKA! IT?S BEEN 2 AND A HALF YEARS! COULDN?T YOU HAVE SENT ME A LETTER OR SOMETHING?!??

?Gom-?

_*WHACK_

?SHUT UP BAKA! I?M TALKING!? yelled the infuriated girl, ?I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS!?

_*WHACK *WHACK *WHACK_

?AAAAH!!! Went Naruto as three more little mountains taking shape upon his poor head, ?B-but Sakura-chaaan!?

?BAKA!?

_*WHACK *WHACK *WHACK *WHACK *WHACK *WHACK_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Spoiler*: _Put in spoiler just in case. Suggestive Content Here_ 





?Naruto??

?Y-Yes S-Sak-kura-ch-chan??

The pink haired kunoichi slowly advanced toward the nervous ninja known as Naruto. She seductively cat walked to him placing her hands behind her wait, that swung left and righ. To Naruto, is seemed as if each sway of her slender attractive hips were in  sync with the deep thuds he felt in his chest.

_*Lub Dub?Lub Dub?*_

She finally got very close to the boy ? so close that he began to feel something taking place ?down below.?

?Naaarruutooo?? whispered Sakura into the boy?s ear

_*Lub Dub?  Lub Dub?  Lub Dub, LUB DUB, LUB DUB, LUB DUB!*_

Sakura?s warm breath flowed through the creases and folds of his ear, granting him an overflowing feeling of unwanted sensual excitement.

Unknown to Naruto, Sakura?s hand left its place behind her wait and wandered toward his lower area.

[size=?10?]?!??[/size] was his reaction to what made contact to his uhm? little friend. (Big friend, tiny friend, w/e your preference)

?How about we go over to _my place_ to? _celebrate your * arrival?*_ whispered Sakura, palm still in contact with a certain something and emphasizing her last phrase.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

?Naruto??

?Y-Yes S-Sakura-ch-chan?? replied Naruto tryin to clock our his imagination.

???

???

_?This is it ? what was she going to do??_

She advanced slowly toward him with her hands behind her back. Her eyes focused on the boy before her.

_?Oh Crap Oh crap Oh crap!?_ panicked Naruto

Sakura began to move her hand and?

?Look how tall you are Naruto! You sure have grown!? exclaimed Sakura smiling wide and making a measuring gesture above her head.

_*Crash!*_

Caught off guard by her statement, Naruto fell over in a comedic style.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 7, 2007)

That was hilarious RMaster, believe it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL, that was funny.  Love the sexy part.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Mar 7, 2007)

haha, haha... Dont tease me like that....T_T *tackles you* Ive become a fan of these recently ^^


----------



## Traveler (Mar 8, 2007)

Very funny!


----------



## Swehaan (Mar 8, 2007)

YAY!!!! Renge-kun, wonderful reading you again! More please, I'm starving!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 8, 2007)

XD thanks guys, it's nice to feel appreciated! 

I'll try to update this weekend. This thing has like 9 pages and only 3 chapters 

Also, I'll be updating my humour fic, "Naruto's New Messenger!" and perhaps my NaruAya fic.

Ja ne!


----------



## yuugaoambu (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice idea of putting it all together... I'm enjoying a lot your FF, please don't quit on it...


----------



## demon kyuubi (Mar 8, 2007)

cool, and...asylum might be leader of the holocaust but he's only a weak member in my forum MWUHAHAHA! lol j/k your cool asylum

P.S. awsome fic


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 8, 2007)

yuugaoambu said:


> Nice idea of putting it all together... I'm enjoying a lot your FF, please don't quit on it...



Haha thanks! And don't worry, I won't quit on this FF. Care to take at guess at what main pairing this fic is? Hmm?

Haha, but then again, you an guess all you want And I wont tell ya! 

I guess you'll just have to read to find out! 

P.S.
Have you read my other fics yuugaoambu?

Oh yea, and another thing:

HAHAHA THIS THREAD WAS RATED 5 STARS! WOO HOO! THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 8, 2007)

demon kyuubi said:


> cool, and...asylum might be leader of the holocaust but he's only a weak member in my forum MWUHAHAHA! lol j/k your cool asylum
> 
> P.S. awsome fic



you wanna say that to my face again!!!!  Naw, your cool Demon.

Kaitar-  you're a sick pervert!  I just wanta say one thing to you right here and right now.  I have to say it because I will never say it again!  I...envy you...*cough*

~Asylum the Dreamer
Yo Leada


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 8, 2007)

Hahaha - love you too Asylum  (I'm not gay, so no one think about... stuff... or I'll break your knee...s )

Haha the stuff WAS in a spoiler. 

Haha if you guys got excited from that, (I doubt it - but then again, some ppl are of weak minds) JUST WAIT UNTILL I WRITE A LEMON SCENE!

Wait... did I just say lemon?

_'Note to self: do not get perverted readers excited... in this part of the story...'_

P.S.
For the weak of mind and have virgin eyes, I'll provide an alternative continuation during chapters. For example; if you want lemon, I'll put it in One spoielr button labled so. If you want a light romance/fluff scene, I'll provide another spoiler buttom labeled so. 

There. Now everyone will be happy. Maybe more so for the perverted than the light hearted, but w/e. It's all good.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 8, 2007)

Darn you!  *points evil finger at you*

I wanna see some lemon!  Make Naruto "do" Sakura or Hinata!  I wanna see that!

BTW, have you seen Vance or Symbol?  I haven't seen them since...the rp.

another thing, I love you too.  (sick perverts!  Not like that!)

~Asylum the Dreamer
Su el...leader


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 8, 2007)

RMaster, just write the lemon scene leave out the other scene.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 9, 2007)

*bows* wise words from a not so wise person.  I respect you...only for two minutes.  Then I'll kill you when you're masturbating in the shower


----------



## Traveler (Mar 9, 2007)

I want crack lemons !!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 9, 2007)

Asylum, 2 questions:
(1) Why'd you call me dumb?
(2) Why you wanna kill me?


----------



## Island in the Sun (Mar 9, 2007)

*raises hands up*  You must never question my leader!  He can obliterate you with a mere thought!

Kaitar- I want lemons too!

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 9, 2007)

Boy do I have a head-ache...I wonder why- SYMBOL!

I was just kiddin, Naruto...lol


----------



## Insein (Mar 21, 2007)

Not as good as your other one, Hinata's Confession(with Lee) but then that has many more chapters to it already.  This one defintely has potential though.  Can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## yuugaoambu (Apr 24, 2007)

Hinata's Confession, Annd a Twin Rivalry! is still my favorite, but I like your writing stile in general... you're very creative


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 27, 2007)

are you going to update this? 

btw its really good so far


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks man. As for an update... I dunno. I hope soon. Its been a while since I went into my "writer-mode." I guess school has stressed me so much, i forgot about my fics.  Anywho, I'll try to update 'em soon


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

well jeez!  Hurry up!  I wanna make fun of ur work!  (jk man, I still love you...ew!  Sick perverts!  I meant as a friend!...whoa...deja vu...)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 29, 2007)

haha yes yes, I shall update. I was kinda busy playing around with a new program I installed in my computer. I was making GIF images with Naruto Sprites  Oh yea, I also tried making a Holocaust GIF for my sig, but so far, it was with no avail. 

P.S.
What do you mean make fun of my work?  Are you saying you dont like it?

*starts to tear up and move closer to corner


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 29, 2007)

*cough* I had nothing to do with it!  Blame Miko!


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 10, 2007)

I like this fic too. Also if you have no idea who I am the read Page 11 in your "Hinata's confession" fic and you will get it haha. Anyway when is the next Update going to come? I can't wait for it!


----------

